# Rocky River Steelhead 9/30 Report



## CatchemChrome (Mar 19, 2013)

Fished Rocky yesterday at the boat launch. Fished all day. Saw two caught in the morning by other guys on a jig n maggot. Casted all morning with Vibrax and Cleos and got nothing. Water very low and clear still. Saw a lot of fish rolling chasing shiners. Probably 6 or 7 of them. Went home and got the canoe so I could cover more ground. Ended up catching two. One was on black jig w/ butter worms. I like the butter worms over the maggots. The other was caught after dark on a gold vibrax. Talked to a couple other people that also hooked one each. There's a few in there as we all know. They are just a little spooky right now with this clear water. Can't get the other picture to upload. Below was the first one caught at 3:45


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job catchem. What time did you get the one on the spinner after dark? I hammer them at night but never throw hardware for them in the dark.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

I've never tried for them after dark, what is the best setup? Do you need any lighting at all? I hooked my first one of the season this morning on a silver vibrax, great acrobatic fight. 30+ mph winds can quit any time, back out tomorrow a.m.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Same setup as during the day. Just upsize.


----------



## CatchemChrome (Mar 19, 2013)

The one caught after dark was at 8:10... so not too late.


----------



## CatchemChrome (Mar 19, 2013)

CatchemChrome said:


> The one caught after dark was at 8:10... so not too late.


----------

